# DIY iPod



## kebs (Jun 16, 2005)

Excuse my ignorance. What is the ice>Link Plus? Thanks


----------



## [email protected] (May 5, 2004)

In a nutshell - The ice>Link Plus allows your iPod to fully emulate your CD Changer and give access to your entire iPod library on the go.

More information can be found in our BMW Supplement:

ice>Link Plus BMW Supplement/Catalogue: http://densionusa.com/forum/Product_Catalogue_BMW.pdf
[860kb, 14 pages] Requires Adobe Acrobat 5.0 or later to view

Let me know if you have any further questions!


----------



## Mikee724 (Feb 28, 2005)

*Can anyone help me with questions with installing Ipod?*

I just bought a Ipod interface adapter. Any tips on installing it myself? do i really need to have the pin removal tool? where can i buy the pin removal tool? Please help!!!


----------



## [email protected] (May 5, 2004)

Mikee724 said:


> I just bought a Ipod interface adapter. Any tips on installing it myself? do i really need to have the pin removal tool? where can i buy the pin removal tool? Please help!!!


The pin removal tool is for the iPod kit offered by BMW, not the ice>Link Plus. Pin removal tools can be purchased through BMW (about $60 - yikes) or through most electronic-speciality stores.


----------

